

Brainwave-reading patents spike on increase in commercial mind-reading apps - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2920720/opensource-subnet/brainwave-reading-patents-spike-on-increase-in-commercial-mind-reading-apps.html

======
stevep2007
Consumer market researcher Nielsen leads the pack, with patents describing
ways to detect brain activity with EEG and translate it into what someone
truly thinks about, say, a new product, advertising, or packaging. Microsoft
Corp. holds patents that assess mental states, with the goal of determining
the most effective way to present information.

